# New chicks now 10 day old embryos



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Catherine, I'm so excited for you with your babies almost ready to hatch! I cancelled my chickies order, as I experienced asthma symptoms when visiting the babies at the feed store  Disappointed, but at least I found out before having the chicks sent here and buying a coop! I'm currently raising three leopard tortoises in addition to the three dogs, so I'm keeping plenty busy  I'll look forward to the arrival of your babies.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh that is too bad that you had to cancel. Birds do release a lot of feather dander. Somehow it didn't bother BF the last time and since he interacts very little with them I think we will still be fine. They are now less than a week away from hatching. This time next Tuesday they will be in their delivery box on their way from Ohio.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

zoeysmom, that's too bad about your asthma. My daughters and I both have asthma and none of us reacted to the chickens. We even had them in the house for a few weeks, until I put my foot down and said they needed to go outside. Both girls handled the chickens daily, and I cleaned the coops. We never had any problems with asthma. It is odd how asthma can hit differently depending on climate, and the individual. Now, I did have to avoid certain types of bedding when we had our rats. We finally came up with alfalfa pellets as the winner for not causing me to wheeze. Have fun with your leopard tortoises. We've had our Sulcata for ten years; he's about 17 year old. He runs loose in the back yard; pretty much plows through wherever he wants to go.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charmed that is interesting that in your family your chickens didn't set off you asthma either. Allergies and asthma can be very mysterious, can't they? Right now I am working on clearing some poison ivy out of one corner of my yard. I am not allergic to it, although I do wear gloves since I know one can be sensitized to anything at any time.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Having and raising chicks is such a neat experience and they're so cute until they start to moult. Good luck with them, Catherine!

Yuck - poison ivy - be careful with that stuff (and just in case you don't know, don't ever burn it). Glad you aren't reacting so far; how lucky! Just as you said asthma and allergies can be very mysterious. There have only been 3 summers in my life that I can remember not having a poison ivy rash and that's when I went off to university in the city. Yes, I know what the plant looks like and no, I don't touch them intentionally, but I am very sensitive to it. Seems I just have to be in the vicinity or look at it and I break out in a rash. My brother is the same way. My poor mom used to have to deal with two very, very itchy kids every summer...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm glad you ladies are able to have the chickens. They are wonderful creatures and I really enjoyed mine growing up. I am allergic to nearly everything these days, but as a kid the only animal I was allergic to was cats. I feel extremely fortunate to be able to have the poodles without any allergies/asthma 

Charmed, that's awesome you have a Sulcata! I chose the leopards because they're not as large and not destructive, but you can't beat a Sulcata for personality.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

galofpink I don't burn any yard waste since it is illegal to do so around here and is bad for the climate, so no worries about burning poison ivy. I don't push my luck with touching it bare handed since I think if I pulled on it then I might have a problem by rubbing the oil into my skin, but generally it doesn't bother me (and my dad was never allergic to it either).

I really enjoyed raising my first set of chicks and I actually think they are pretty cute even when they grow in their adult feathers since they look so silly when they are half baby half grown up looking. ZM again I am sorry you won't be able to do chicks but glad you are enjoying the tortoises. I hope they do some of the same kind of yard pest control that chickens do. I have very few slugs, earwigs and other such unpleasant critters in my yard because of the chickens.

Now here's to not getting another rooster mixed into this batch of birds. I think the breeds I currently am expecting are easier to sex than Ameraucanas.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Charmed said:


> zoeysmom, that's too bad about your asthma. My daughters and I both have asthma and none of us reacted to the chickens. We even had them in the house for a few weeks, until I put my foot down and said they needed to go outside. Both girls handled the chickens daily, and I cleaned the coops. We never had any problems with asthma. It is odd how asthma can hit differently depending on climate, and the individual. Now, I did have to avoid certain types of bedding when we had our rats. We finally came up with alfalfa pellets as the winner for not causing me to wheeze. Have fun with your leopard tortoises. We've had our Sulcata for ten years; he's about 17 year old. He runs loose in the back yard; pretty much plows through wherever he wants to go.


If chickens are anything like parrots, certain species under different weather circumstances produces different amounts of dander. My African Grey parrot ironically, is the only animal I am not allergic to in my household but Greys produce more dander than other parrot species. I think the same goes for the poodle that it produces less dander than other dog breeds. So maybe the same logic applies to the chicken.


----------

